# Forza Horizon 3 - Forzathon-Bug



## Schnuetz1 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe jetzt schon beim zweiten Forza-Thon hintereinander den Bug, dass ich Veranstaltungen abschließe, aber keine Belohnungen bekomme.

Heute habe ich eine Löffelliste im Outback gemacht, keine 11.000XP bekommen. Ebenso habe ich die 3 Rennen mit dem erforderlichen Auto gemacht, ebenfalls keine Prämie bekommen.
Die Herausforderungen werden auch nicht grau hinterlegt. 

Im Internet gibt es zwar ab und an mal Berichte von Leuten, die das auch haben. Allerdings findet man so gut wie keine Lösungen dazu.

Hat jemand von euch ein ähnliches Problem oder eine Lösung?

Viele Grüße,
Schnütz


----------



## Isrian (18. Dezember 2016)

Von den Rennen musste ich 4 machen, dann hat's gezählt.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2016)

Ne das dauert manchmal bis man die Bestätigung bekommt.


----------



## Galford (18. Dezember 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Von den Rennen musste ich 4 machen, dann hat's gezählt.



Bei mir waren es ganz sicher 5. Ich bin 3 Rennen in Blizzard Mountain - und als dies nicht ausgereicht hat - noch 2 Rennen im Hauptspiel gefahren. Natürlich habe ich alle 5 gewonnen, so wie es verlangt wurde.

So steht es sogar in der Beschreibung des Achievements selbst.

#Forzathon Landungsboot
Gewinnen Sie _*5*_ Rennen im Alumicraft Class 10 Race Car, um den Terradyne Gurkha LAPV zu erhalten.

3 ist auf jeden Fall falsch. Allerdings war auch die Beschreibung im Spiel selbst nicht korrekt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin gestern dann auch 5 Rennen gefahren, dann hat es gezählt.
So naiv wie ich bin, habe ich mich natürlich auf die Beschreibungen im Spiel verlassen ... mein Fehler. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## HollyD (21. August 2018)

*grab*

Habe nun das selbe Problem. Es heisst, ich müsse 3 Rennen in einem Retro Muscle gewinnen, eine Meisterschaft in einem Camaro gewinnen, eine Löffelliste erstellen und abschliessen und noch was.
Habe dann in einem Reto Muscle Camaro eine Meisterschaft gemacht. DIE GOLIATH!!! Und nichts hat gezählt. Auch die erstelle Löffelliste (deren 3 ich erstellt und gewonnen habe) haben nicht gezählt.

Als Lösungsansatz war das zurücksetzen der XBox-App und Horizon 3. Hat alles nichts genutzt.


Zuvor, beim Forzathon mit den Porsches, musste ich 5 Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen gewinnen. Nach deren 10 hatte immernoch nichts gezählt. Jetzt konnte ich den Porsche nicht einfahren.... :/


Hat jemand einen anderen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## Galford (21. August 2018)

Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob das dein erster Forzathon ist (bzw. die ersten zwei) oder ob schon andere Forzathons funktioniert haben.

Hast du an deinem Windows irgendwelche größeren Änderungen vorgenommen bzw. Tools installiert, die das Datensammeln von Windows einschränken? Es kann daran liegen, muss es aber nicht.

Edit: 
Bekommst du Achievements freigeschaltet? Wenn Achievement funktionieren, müssten auch i.d.R. Forzathons funktionieren.


----------



## HollyD (21. August 2018)

Dies ist der zweite, der nicht funktioniert. Alle anderen vor diesen beiden haben gefruchtet. 

Habe Afterburner installiert, um die Lüfterkurve der Grafikkarte anzupassen. Sonst nichts.

Hmmm... Achievements. Wüsste ich grad nicht, ob die funktionieren.
Das wäre sowas wie: Schliesse 5 Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen ab?


----------



## Galford (21. August 2018)

Man bekommt auch Achievements in Forza Horizon 3 für abgeschlossene Forzathon-Aufgaben - das stimmt. Aber eben auch für andere Sachen (Beispiel: "Erweitern sie ihr Horizon Festival zum ersten Mal")
In der Xbox-App kannst du bei Forza Horizon 3 auch unter Erfolge nachschauen, ob du Erfolge (Achievements) bekommen hast.

Ich habe leider den aktuellen Forzathon noch nicht gespielt, und kann jetzt gerade leider auch nicht testen ob die Aufgaben bei mir funktionieren. 

Wenn Englisch kein Problem ist, ist das offizielle Forum mit passenden Forzathon-Thread eine gute Anlaufstelle:
Forzathon - Page 259 - Horizon 3 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## HollyD (21. August 2018)

Ok, dann schaue ich am Abend nach. Dann werde ich später wohl das Ganze mal neu Installieren.

Danke Dir, Galford


----------



## FrenzKTM (21. August 2018)

HollyD schrieb:


> *grab*
> 
> Habe nun das selbe Problem. Es heisst, ich müsse 3 Rennen in einem Retro Muscle gewinnen, eine Meisterschaft in einem Camaro gewinnen, eine Löffelliste erstellen und abschliessen und noch was.
> Habe dann in einem Reto Muscle Camaro eine Meisterschaft gemacht. DIE GOLIATH!!! Und nichts hat gezählt. Auch die erstelle Löffelliste (deren 3 ich erstellt und gewonnen habe) haben nicht gezählt.
> ...



Hi
Das ist ein Fehler. Es soll 3 Runden heißen.


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2018)

Da stehts noch mal in englisch: Forza Motorsport - Forza Week in Review 8-17-18

Bei den Übersetzungen ging schon öfter was schief ^^


----------



## HollyD (21. August 2018)

"Complete 3 Races" sind doch nicht Runden sondern Rennen?


----------



## Galford (21. August 2018)

Natürlich sind es Rennen, und keine Runden. In Forza Horizon 3 kann ich mich an keine einzige Forzathon-Aufgabe erinnern, in der es hieß ich müsse eine bestimmte Rundenzahl fahren. Das ist in Forza Motorsport 7 recht üblich, aber überhaupt nicht in Horizon 3.

Außerdem haben doch die Löffellisten / Bucketlists ebenso wenig funktioniert.


----------



## HollyD (22. August 2018)

Also ich habe nun:

Alle Xbox-Einträge unter "Programme" zurückgesetzt.
Alle Xbox-Einträge unter "Autostart" eingeschalten. (Neuinstallation geht nicht)
Den Windows-Store-Cache geleert.
Xbox-Verbindung geprüft und bereinigt; neu ist NAT auf mittel.
Horizon 3 zurückgesetzt und dann neu installiert.

Leider funktioniert der Forzathon immernoch nicht.


----------



## Isrian (22. August 2018)

Hast du vielleicht mit irgendwelchen "Tuning-Tools" die Windows-Telemetrie geblockt?


----------



## Galford (22. August 2018)

Ich kann nur noch sagen, dass ich gestern mal nachgeschaut habe. Ich bin zunächst eine Sprint-Strecke gefahren, dann einen Rundkurs über drei Runden, und dann nochmals eine Sprint/Etappen-Strecke, und natürlich war die Forzathon-Aufgabe nach dem dritten Rennen erfüllt. Bei mir funktioniert es also. Nur, die Aufgabe mit der Löffelliste habe ich nicht probiert.

Schade das ich nicht weiterhelfen kann. Es ist aber schon komisch, wenn Forzathons bisher funktioniert haben, und dann plötzlich nicht mehr.


----------



## HollyD (23. August 2018)

Isrian: Gutes Stichwort. O_O Hatte kürzlich die Windowsdienste "aufgeräumt". Muss am Mittag schauen, ob ich dies auch ausgeschalten habe.
Die Xbox-Dienste habe ich ja bereits reaktiviert.


----------



## Galford (23. August 2018)

Ich hatte so etwas eigentlich schon auf Seite 1 gefragt(?!) Aber gut ich kenn mich mit diesen Tools nicht aus. "Datensammeln" oder "Telemetrie" - ob das jetzt so einen großen Unterschied macht. Du hast auf jeden Fall was an deinem Windows geändert.



Galford schrieb:


> Hast du an deinem Windows irgendwelche größeren Änderungen vorgenommen bzw. Tools installiert, die das Datensammeln von Windows einschränken? Es kann daran liegen, muss es aber nicht.




Das du Afterburner installiert hast, macht logischerweise nichts aus.


----------



## HollyD (23. August 2018)

Die Dienste habe ich eben erst durchgeschaut, als das mit dem Forzathon aufgetreten ist; in der Hoffnung, ich könne das was ausrichten.
Aber finde keinen Eintrag "Telemetrie" in den Windowsdiensten.



PS: Bin momentan nicht so auf der Höhe. Im Moment stapeln sich meine Probleme. Das stört meine Leistungsfähigkeit. :/ Seid ein bischen nachsichtig mit mir. 
Und vielen Dank, dass ihr mich noch nicht aufgegeben habt.


----------



## HollyD (23. August 2018)

Endlich! Es funktioniert wieder.

Habe nun ALLES starten lassen. 
START - msconfig - Normaler Systemstart + Autostart (MS ausblenden) alles abwählen
Das hat geholfen.


Vielen Dank nochmals an Euch und sorry für mein ... verwirrtes Verhalten.


----------



## Galford (23. August 2018)

Alles okay.

Schön das es wieder geht.


----------

